# Desarmar molinillo de cafe BRAUN



## Americod (Mar 10, 2012)

Cómo se desarma el molinillo de cafe BRAUN "sin romperlo", gracias. Saludos.


----------



## Neodymio (Mar 10, 2012)

Por como está formulada esa pregunta estaría para irse a forosdeadivinos.com


----------



## Agustinw (Mar 10, 2012)

Si tenes alguna cámara trata de subir fotos o sino por lo menos alguna referencia sobre el modelo.
Saludos.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Mar 11, 2012)

Sería de MUCHA ayuda que colocases una FOTO de tu molinillo. aqui hay ``sucedáneos de electrónicos ´´, ``aficionados a la electrónica ´´ y algún que otro electrónico ``bueno´´, no adivinos...............


----------



## Americod (Mar 11, 2012)

Hola  amigos:  les quería comentar que desarme el Molinillo ( y sin romperlo ), que era lo que mas me preocupaba ,, esta es la foto:  http://desmond.imageshack.us/Himg94/scaled.php?server=94&filename=molinillo1.jpg&res=medium ,,,,

Les comento como hice : hay que sacar la cuchilla , girando hacia la izquierda , y trabando el bobinado con un destornillador de la parte de abajo  ver foto: http://desmond.imageshack.us/Himg545/scaled.php?server=545&filename=molinillo2.jpg&res=medium
Cuchilla retirada: http://desmond.imageshack.us/Himg839/scaled.php?server=839&filename=molinillo3.jpg&res=medium

Luego sacar la tuerca plástica, ( OJO ) , es medio giro, es una traba como se ve en la imagen: 
http://desmond.imageshack.us/Himg822/scaled.php?server=822&filename=molinillo4.jpg&res=medium

Sacar el contenedor  y el cartoncito que tiene dos trabitas :
http://desmond.imageshack.us/Himg689/scaled.php?server=689&filename=molinillo5.jpg&res=medium

y aqui esta el motor : 
http://desmond.imageshack.us/Himg138/scaled.php?server=138&filename=molinillo6.jpg&res=medium

Les quiero agradecer a todos por la participación, muchísimas gracias, y espero que este desarme les pueda servir a otro, para poder reparar sin ocasionar daño,,  saludos un abrazo. .-


----------



## J2C (Mar 11, 2012)

Me tome el atrevimiendo de hacer este archivo para que quede documentado.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## BassedasIgnacio (Feb 27, 2018)

Hola, 
Medio bobo quizás y se que es un tema viejo. Pero no puedo pasar de la ultima foto. Necesito sacar la traba de metal y no se como hacerlo sin romper nada.
Desde ya gracias por cualquier ayuda.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 27, 2018)

Para subir fotos, fijate abajo del editor a la izquierda donde dice adjuntar archivos


----------



## Cjd905 (Feb 8, 2020)

Hola , yo también necesito sacar la traba del motor sin romperlo, ( el modelo es idéntico al de la foto) .
Necesitaría el paso posterior a Disney llego en la publicación.
Gracias


----------



## carlosvilches (Feb 13, 2020)

Esta trabado con dos presillas, una a cada lado


----------



## Cjd905 (Feb 14, 2020)

Gracias, respondo como me fue


----------



## carlosvilches (Feb 26, 2020)

Después de usar un molinillo de café por un tiempo, puede ser necesario desmontarlo para limpiarlo o repararlo después de una avería. Desmontar un molino no es una cosa difícil. Sin embargo, es esencial saber que la mayoría de los molinos de café se componen de tres partes principales que son: la base de plástico, la base de metal y la cuchilla. Entonces será necesario eliminar cada uno de ellos para desmantelarlo con éxito. Para llegar allí, necesitará una serie de herramientas.

Algunas herramientas esenciales

Para desmontar con éxito un molinillo de café, es necesario adquirir ciertas herramientas para facilitar su tarea. Tendrá que pensar en traer un paño, un cepillo, dos destornilladores planos, uno grande y otro pequeño, y una llave que pueda ayudarlo a desenroscar la cuchilla. Esta lista no es exhaustiva. Estas son las partes que se pueden usar para desmontar la mayoría de los molinos de café.

Dependiendo del modelo que tenga, deberá verificar de antemano si estas herramientas se pueden usar para el desmontaje, ya que algunos modelos pueden tener otros tornillos. Tal control le permitirá no retrasarse durante su trabajo.

Retire la base de plástico

Una vez que haya reunido todas las herramientas, necesitará limpiar el molinillo de café con un paño para evitar que se ensucie cuando lo retire. Haga lo mismo para todas las otras partes del molinillo de café. Para quitar la base de plástico, necesitará un destornillador grande. Sin embargo, algunas bases de plástico no tienen tornillos. Con estos, será necesario mostrar delicadeza para eliminarlos y, especialmente, no romperlos.

Retire la base de metal

Esta es la parte más delicada de eliminar porque contiene, en la mayoría de los casos, todo el mecanismo que opera el horno. Entonces será necesario mostrar ingenio y paciencia para no dañarlo. Use el destornillador grande para desenroscar la base de metal. Cuando desee quitar la base, tenga cuidado de no transportarla con el mecanismo.

Retire la cuchilla

Para quitar la cuchilla, necesitará usar la llave y el destornillador pequeño para desenroscar el eje que sostiene la cuchilla. Una vez desenroscado, retírelo y todas las demás partes del mecanismo. Sin embargo, primero tendrá que visualizar la ubicación de las otras partes para no colocar una en lugar de la otra al volver a armar su molinillo de café. Se deben tomar fotos si es posible.


----------

